# Cabinet Doors??



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey all! I'm trying to figure out a source for some cabinet doors. I've come across several online suppliers, with mainly www.barkerdoor.com as a possible source, however my design was calling for 32L x 30H doors. However most places online only sell doors to a width of 24". Granted yes I could split the size of the doors, but that now doubles my cost for doors! I'm building a stand for a 125g tank with the dimension of 73L x 26D x 42H. I will be running a sump tank so I want doors on the slides of my stand to allow for easy removal of the sump. So here's what I need.

2 or 4 doors on the front of the stand (30H x 32W or 2 30H x 16W)
2 doors on the sides of the stand, one may be a dummy door for symmetry (~30H x 18W)
2 narrow doors for the canopy (feeding access) (~32W x 12H)

So with the total of 6 doors I'm looking at about $350 with $100 in shipping. (Priced from barkerdoor.com)

Anyone have any better ideas? Yes DIY doors would be ideal and probably cheaper, but I have no clue on how to make some good looking doors, or even the tools to make them. I don't have a router or a table saw. I do have a chop saw and a circular saw. Those are about all I have for cutting stuff.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

350 sounds cheap to me, wide doors are a pita to build

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a ton of solid cherry cabinet doors if you are still in need of these. I printed your post, I will look tonight what dimensions/quantities I have available and post those and some pics this week.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

k zeller said:


> I have a ton of solid cherry cabinet doors if you are still in need of these. I printed your post, I will look tonight what dimensions/quantities I have available and post those and some pics this week.


Oh man, I wish you would have posted this month's ago. As I already framed everything out with birch wood. I'm finally starting to get my cabinet doors started in the next week or two. As this weekend I started to get the calculations figured out for sizing the cabinet overlays, I discovered that I must the hinges figured out first or I might have a problem. So today I was actually at a local woodworking store getting that figured out. I'm going with Blum soft closed concealed hinges with a 3/4" overlay if I can source those hinges for a good price or I may do the 1/2" overlay if the larger 3/4" ones don't work out.


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

chayos00 said:


> Oh man, I wish you would have posted this month's ago. As I already framed everything out with birch wood. I'm finally starting to get my cabinet doors started in the next week or two. As this weekend I started to get the calculations figured out for sizing the cabinet overlays, I discovered that I must the hinges figured out first or I might have a problem. So today I was actually at a local woodworking store getting that figured out. I'm going with Blum soft closed concealed hinges with a 3/4" overlay if I can source those hinges for a good price or I may do the 1/2" overlay if the larger 3/4" ones don't work out.


I posted some pics here of a stand/cabinet I currently have with some of these doors on it. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/85959-diy-ada-style-60p-cabinet-stand.html

3/4" overlay hinge. http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=290202

These are the hinges that I use on all of my cabinets. They are great! Good price and durable.

For what its worth. Cherry matches grain wise with birch, alder and maple.

Post some pics if you got em....


----------

